# Apple remote avec keynote sur iPad



## Naceeer (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour, après avoir un peu cherché sur une réponse, je ne trouve pas, donc voilà :
Je fais un exposé en arabe (ce qui veut dire que faire cet exposé sur Mac serait du suicide) et donc voilà, je cherche une méthode pour contrôler mon exposé keynote, j'ai trouvé sur le web qu'il y a l'appli Keynote remote pour iphone, ce que je trouve peu pratique surtout quand on "bouge" durant la présentation, j'ai vu donc que durant les keynotes d'apple ils avaient une sorte de télécommande, après une brève recherche je sais que c'est l'apple remote, donc voilà, je veux savoir si c'est possible de l'utiliser avec mon iPad et si oui comment ? et quelle configuration ?
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Larme (24 Février 2013)

L'Apple Rempote fonctionne avec de l'Infrarouge. Donc exit l'iPad et même les Mac récents (port IR passé à la trappe)


----------



## Naceeer (25 Février 2013)

Donc AUCUNE solution mise à part l'iphone ? :s


----------

